# Recommend a good Powder board?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

K2 Gyrator, Never Summer Summit R, Capita Partyshark/Charlie slasher, Ride Slackcountry, never summer premier, atomic radon ct,


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

The Hovercraft | Description | Jones Snowboards

THE HOVERCRAFT
THE DREAM POWDER BOARD

IDEAL FOR POWDER, CHOP, CRUD.

The Hovercraft is all about float, packing the volume of a 178cm powder board into a nimble 156cm. A blunt nose and directional rocker will keep you cruising whether you're in blower or crud. The short running length guarantees you'll be light on your feet in serious situations.


----------



## SigCool (Dec 31, 2009)

I got a Burton Malalo last season and I love it. Not the best year for powder, but there was an epic day at Vail where it dumped 30" in two days and it handled and performed incredible. It also handles the groomers just fine too.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

i think you should look at that Lib Tech Snow Mullet, Never Summer Titan/Raptor or the Premier F1 in addition to the Fish


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone.

I'll add these to the list and take a look at them all.

The list that I started with, and this was last season, was:

- Atomic Banger
- Capita Charlie Slasher Pow
- K2 Gyrator
- Option North Shore

I think the Capita and K2 were mentioned above. The Malolo should be pretty good.

I haven't checked for a while, but I don't remember seeing Never Summer boards in the UK - I think they might be hard to get hold of. Shame, because a lot of people seem to rate them.

Cheers, Gavin


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

SigCool said:


> I got a Burton Malalo last season and I love it. Not the best year for powder, but there was an epic day at Vail where it dumped 30" in two days and it handled and performed incredible. It also handles the groomers just fine too.


+1 for the Malolo, I got one last season and it is awesome on powder days.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Picked up a minty Option NorthShore 162 last year, $50 at a swap, it did great on a couple of dump days 24"+ and worked well on the groomers...even switch.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Late last season I got a Ride Slackcountry. As luck would have it we got ou biggest powder dump of the season in early April (~3 feet in places). The Slackcountry was an incredible ride. Great float in the deep stuff yet very maneuverable with the rocker shape. Since it's pretty much just flat through the bindings and rocker on the tips, it's still good on packed pow and tracked out crap (unlike some pow specific rocker designs). Not a lot of pop though because of the HighRise rocker, but that's not really what this board is about.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Burton Malolo: Recommended use on our site is an error. It's a powder/freeride stick that gets rave reviews. I've even seen Burton haters speak positively about this particular powder stick.

Burton Malolo Snowboard 2011

Ride High Life: I demoed this board, but unfortunately there was now deep pow stashes around. However, it did handle bombers really well. The Slack Country is actually Ride's powder stick, but the High Life is a more affordable option if budget is an issue. It has a lowrize rocker in the nose and is also softer (in the nose) for float.

Ride Highlife Snowboard 2011

Lib Tech T-Rice Banana Hammock: This is Lib's pure powder stick. It does have a weird shape so I'm not sure how you feel about it. Supposed to be a killer powder surfer though.

Lib Tech T. Rice Banana Hammock Snowboard 2011

I'm also going to give a list of All-Mountain boards that can become your pure powder stick since they have rockers.

K2 Turbo Dream: I simply love this board. That is all.

K2 Turbo Dream Mens Snowboard 2011

Lib Tech Banana Magic: I love this board too. Very light and an absolute pleasure to edge on.

Lib Tech Banana Magic BTX Snowboard 2011

GNU Rider's Choice: I always hear good things about this board.

Gnu Riders Choice BTX Snowboard 2010


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

The mullet is a lot of fun, every one who rides mine wants to go and get one. Its a softer board, not a freeride flex at all but pops well and floats great in the powder. I like the 2cm taper, the board is good in all conditions, it just turns nice. I dont notice the magne-traction unless its working for me, the continuous sidecut turns smooth. 

The charlie looks pretty close for $150 less. rockered tail vs flat tail ? I'll ride both this winter and find out.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah I was looking at the Charlie Slasher and noticed that the tail is flat with only the nose having the rocker... they reckon that's a good design for the pow.

Unfortunately if I buy in the sale this season, I won't be able to demo any of the boards - it'll be a bit of a blind gamble, so peoples experience of using these boards is much appreciated 

Current list that I'm working with it:

- Lib Tech Mullet
- Ride Slackcountry
- Capita Charlie Slasher
- Burton Malolo
- K2 Gyrator

Cheers guys!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the Burton Malolo and Ride Slack Country are definitely killer choices.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

One other quick thing to note about how I ended up with the Slackcountry......To me it sounded like the Slackcountry was a little more versatile than the Malolo and Gyrator (two others I was considering). Despite being my powder specific board, I still wanted something to be able to handle groomers and tracked snow without feeling too sloppy because of the rocker (running groomers in order to get to the a powder bowl or something). After reading some reviews and talking to some guys at local shops it looked like the Malolo and Gyrator were a but unstable compared to the Slackcountry on anything but pow. This might not be a concern for you, but figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

slackcountry and gyrator are almost the same; flat in the middle with nose and tail rocker no taper. The first year of the gyrator had full tip to tail rocker which did make it a bit unstable but that problem has been addressed. Malolo has rockered nose and cambered tail with taper should be really stable. I'll say that the gyrator is stiffer then the mullet and the charlie.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm also looking into getting a really pow-specific board this year, and I'm lusting after the Jones Hovercraft. If I go with a pow board that's still twin tipped, I'd take a closer look at the: Bataleon Undisputed, Jones Flagship, Arbor A-Frame, Ride Slackcountry, K2 Gyrator, Smokin Pinner, Gnu Billy Goat, LibTech 1986 Snow Mullet, Capita Charlie Slasher.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'm also looking into getting a really pow-specific board this year, and I'm lusting after the Jones Hovercraft. If I go with a pow board that's still twin tipped, I'd take a closer look at the: Bataleon Undisputed, Jones Flagship, Arbor A-Frame, Ride Slackcountry, K2 Gyrator, Smokin Pinner, Gnu Billy Goat, LibTech 1986 Snow Mullet, Capita Charlie Slasher.


The arbor abacus is a great pow board, traditional camber but tapered tail and longer nose really float well. I also have an a-frame and don't consider that a pow specific board, it works well if you set the bindings back in deep pow. I ordered the jones flagship for this winter as an all mtn freeride pow board, can't wait to ride it! I had a lib tech mullet last winter and hated it, rode it about half dozen times on fair to good pow days and then sold it on ebay and bought the abacus. I rode the abacus on my best pow day in years and it kicked ass! The mullet just felt dead, it floated well but didn't like the way it turned on steeps and when I hit the groomers to get back to the chair I didn't like it at all! I guess I'm more tradional rocker guy. the jones have the rocker in the nose and camber under foot which really make sense, I think its gonna be the best freeride board out there!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My vote goes to Charlie Slasher/Partyshark


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

YouTube - 2010 Capita Charlie Slasher POW FK

would definitely be my pow board if i had one


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

PowSurfer said:


> The arbor abacus is a great pow board, traditional camber but tapered tail and longer nose really float well. I also have an a-frame and don't consider that a pow specific board, it works well if you set the bindings back in deep pow. I ordered the jones flagship for this winter as an all mtn freeride pow board, can't wait to ride it! I had a lib tech mullet last winter and hated it, rode it about half dozen times on fair to good pow days and then sold it on ebay and bought the abacus. I rode the abacus on my best pow day in years and it kicked ass! The mullet just felt dead, it floated well but didn't like the way it turned on steeps and when I hit the groomers to get back to the chair I didn't like it at all! I guess I'm more tradional rocker guy. the jones have the rocker in the nose and camber under foot which really make sense, I think its gonna be the best freeride board out there!


Wow, first rider i've ever heard typing that they 'hate' the Mullet... Great board in my opinion but everyone has their own @$$...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Have you looked at the J Jones Hovercraft at all?









jonessnowboards.com





GavinHope said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm after a short-list of different powder boards. This is a board purely for powder, so it doesn't need to be all-round. That said, I probably don't want a swallow tail or anything that extreme. I'd consider the Burton FISH, burton no further in that direction. I want a directional shape & a set back stance (as the default).
> 
> ...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

GavinHope said:


> I haven't checked for a while, but I don't remember seeing Never Summer boards in the UK - I think they might be hard to get hold of. Shame, because a lot of people seem to rate them.
> 
> Cheers, Gavin


Here you go, local rep for Never Summer in the UK:

[email protected]

Welcome to Never Summer - Snowboards, Skateboards and clothing | Never Summer Industries

You'll need to go to the NS website to get the phone number for your area though, which is { International Dealers } Never Summer Industries


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

GavinHope said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm after a short-list of different powder boards. This is a board purely for powder, so it doesn't need to be all-round. That said, I probably don't want a swallow tail or anything that extreme. I'd consider the Burton FISH, burton no further in that direction. I want a directional shape & a set back stance (as the default).
> 
> ...


I just sent you a message so check your inbox!


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

danm said:


> Wow, first rider i've ever heard typing that they 'hate' the Mullet... Great board in my opinion but everyone has their own @$$...


yeah what works great for one rider doesn't work great for all, I guess that's what keeps all the companies in business. I wanted to like the mullet, but just didn't enough to keep it. when I sold it and got the abacus it was like night and day to me, I also already owned 2 other arbors so I like the way they ride! I have friends that swear by the libs, just not my thing, getting a jones for this winter.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Much agreed^^^

Personally I do not like center reverse for powder. For me it forces too much of a centered weighting on the board, and I am way too used to leanin back in the deeps. I can handle a shape like the Highlife, but I prefer a shape like the Charlie Slasher.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I the only one that'll ride a center mounted 154 in 33 inches of pow as long as it's reverse?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Am I the only one that'll ride a center mounted 154 in 33 inches of pow as long as it's reverse?


We're not all 5'6" 140.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

pawlo said:


> Have you looked at the J Jones Hovercraft at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier, that's the one I want. Like the OP, I want a pow-specific board in the quiver. I really think he needs to look into it more.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> We're not all 5'6" 140.


Shit neither am I.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

fattrav said:


> Here you go, local rep for Never Summer in the UK:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hey thanks very much, I'll go check out the site 

Gavin


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

jtchompy said:


> YouTube - 2010 Capita Charlie Slasher POW FK
> 
> would definitely be my pow board if i had one


Thanks for the video!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Am I the only one that'll ride a center mounted 154 in 33 inches of pow as long as it's reverse?


I didn't say I wouldn't do it. But if I had my choice I wouldn't. I rode an entire season on my SubPop 152, including a couple 3ft days at abasin and a couple deep days at Breck...


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey all,

thanks for the suggestions on this - I've ended up getting the Capita Charlie Slasher. Won't be able to ride it for a while, but still excited to have it.

Cheers, Gavin


----------

